# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Can an app help you craft the perfect dream? - Chicago Tribune

## Dream Guide Team

Globe and Mail*Can an app help you craft the perfect dream?**Chicago Tribune*Users are then prompted to submit their *dream* to the database which will be analyzed by Wiseman and his team. The researchers are also studying whether they can help to induce *lucid* dreams, which is a state when you are conscious that you are *dreaming* *...*iPhone Uers Can Create Their Own DreamsRedOrbitSweet dreams are made of appsEvening Standard*all 70 news articles »*

----------


## S3th

Nice.  Thanks!  I'm downloading it now!

----------

